# Best DIY box cover material?



## lordofthemixtape (Jun 1, 2010)

My buddy Guido and I got a wild hair and decided to build a box, set in 1 12" in it, you get the picture, so now that it's all done and sitting in my cab; the question I have to ask to your good folks is the obvious one: what should I cover the box with? Carpet, vinyl, suede, blood, obscene words?








There she is. In all her glory.


----------



## Austin (Mar 12, 2009)

You can either go an easy route but have it show all your mistakes:
paint

or you can use carpet and cover all your mistakes and lines and all. 

Its hard to tell but if you seats are carpet, i would find a material to come somewhat close to the color and texture of it to make it look nice and integrated.

Also, just curious. do you have any bracing inside that box? and if you are to carpet it then i would find a way to get rid of that lip on the front top piece. It will be a PITA to carpet with that there but i suppose it could be done.


----------



## lordofthemixtape (Jun 1, 2010)

No bracing man.


----------



## Austin (Mar 12, 2009)

Find a way to get a brace or two in there going from top to bottom and left side to right side. This will get you a tiny bit more output. your box is probably flexing and you are losing some output with it. But if you just want some simple lows then it will work fine. Cover that bish up and rock away


----------



## dohcser (May 25, 2010)

Try facing the box to the rear and see if it sounds better.


----------

